

Template for a typical Python 3 library package - tv973
https://github.com/jacebrowning/template-python

======
buster
Nice, but why not a cookiecutter
template?[https://github.com/audreyr/cookiecutter](https://github.com/audreyr/cookiecutter)

It looks tedious to clone some other project and manually replace strings.

~~~
joshfriend
contributor here. Cookiecutter conversion is in progress:
[https://github.com/jacebrowning/template-
python/pull/34](https://github.com/jacebrowning/template-python/pull/34)

------
florianwilhelm
Have you considered using PyScaffold
[http://pyscaffold.readthedocs.org/](http://pyscaffold.readthedocs.org/) ? It
is tuned for ease of use and comes with a lot of features.

